# Sorry...cannot resist!!



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

SORRY?? What are you sorry for?? There is NO such thing as TOO many photos! Especially when they are of POODLES! 

She's truly a beautiful girl! And I LOVE her personality! But, I have to admit, Quincy is my favorite! Just, please, dont tell the others I said that...maybe just whisper it into Q's ear for me!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

RileysMommy said:


> SORRY?? What are you sorry for?? There is NO such thing as TOO many photos! Especially when they are of POODLES!
> 
> She's truly a beautiful girl! And I LOVE her personality! But, I have to admit, Quincy is my favorite! Just, please, dont tell the others I said that...maybe just whisper it into Q's ear for me!


Awwww.....that is so sweet! Thank you very much. I will tell Q when we are alone! LOL!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Definintely no such thing as too many pictures! I love her expression.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Me too, she has such a sweet face


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

oooh! Don't be sorry, just keep the photos of your gorgeous gang coming!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

She's such a pretty girl and I love her beautiful red color!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Very pretty girl!!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Never too many pictures of this beautiful poodle! She is just wonderful....such a deep red...so like Cayenne...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love the expression in that first one! She looks like such a sweet girl.  And, please, don't ever apologize for too many pictures. LOL


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what a beautiful dog - and the color!!!!!!!! to die for!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Love the pictures! No need to apologize!!


----------



## Northern Lights (Feb 26, 2012)

She's a beauty, alright!


----------

